# Trainee QS, hoping for Canadian Work in a few years



## SgtMunky (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all, I've stumbled across this forum a few times, and I felt it was best to register to get the most information I can  I hope this thread is in the right place!

I'm a 20 year old trainee Quantity Surveyor, have been for nearly a year. This coming September I will be starting on my Foundation Degree (3 years) and then completing the final two years of a part time BSc Degree which is also a RCIS accredited Degree.

Can anyone just provide/throw any information at me regarding wages, good areas to live/work in, how hard it is to obtain work/permanent visa etc?

Bearing in mind, this is in quite a few years time so I will probably be a newly qualified QS, with a RCIS accredited Degree and 6.5 years of experience in the education industry (at the moment, new build schools, colleges, framework contracts)

The last (and my first site as a Trainee QS) job I was on, was a contract for a demolition, and new build of a special needs school. This contract has a value of £25,000,000 and I worked primarily with a qualified QS assisting him.

Oh and just coincidence, we used a relatively new contruction technique for the school, the first commercial application in the UK of Nudura, a Canadian innovation :clap2:

Thank you!!


----------



## SgtMunky (Jan 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## SgtMunky (Jan 22, 2012)

aww come on lol


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

go to google canada and enter wage comparisons and job sites and you should get all your answers there, google places to live weather etc and you will be able to compare all the places in canada to determine whats best for you. thats what i have done as this forum generally doesnt really answer things that specific. Hope you find what you want.


----------

